# As promised...PICS!



## Pagey (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, today was perfect outdoor weather, so I took the opportunity to reorganize the wood shed (pics of that too, will follow later today).  But first, I had to drive over to my grandmother's to get some fence posts to use for stacking ends in the wood shed.  Here's a shot of my truck and the back side of one piece of pasture on her cattle farm.  I also took the opportunity to bring home the small stack of poplar and maple you'll see on the left side of the barn.











Here's the barn where we've been working on the 2009/2010 wood supply.










This is the 2009/2010 winter supply of mixed hardwoods.  It's hard to tell, but there are a total of 4 rows: 3 rows that are the full length of the front row, and then a fourth row in the back that runs only 2/3 the length of the front row (and thus the three other rows).  There's around 4 cord there if I'm right.


















And finally, these last two are the red oak we've been getting for $75 a cord.  I'll let this season until the 2010/2011 season if all goes well!










Edit: reorganized shed, please ignore the mess in the back.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 12, 2009)

It's like looking at stacks of money.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 12, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> It's like looking at stacks of money.



This.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 13, 2009)

How long is the burning season down there? Nice pics.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 13, 2009)

It gets cool enough to burn small fires in late September/early October.  The burning season starts easing off in March, but we always, always get 3 or 4 cold snaps in late March/early April that require a small morning and evening fire.


----------



## Bubbavh (Apr 13, 2009)

Is that priority mail box for sending me some of that pretty wood?
Nice looking shed and wood!!


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well Pagey looks like you've been a busy man since we first saw that old barn. Nice stacks.


----------



## wldm09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice stacks!  Can anyone point me to a moderator who can help me post pics?  Thanks!  Dean


----------



## billb3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> Nice stacks!  Can anyone point me to a moderator who can help me post pics?  Thanks!  Dean



this might be too much ?
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice set up!


----------



## Pagey (Apr 16, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Well Pagey looks like you've been a busy man since we first saw that old barn. Nice stacks.



Thank you.  Yes, dad and I have been working in the woodpile since last November, basically.  In addition to what you see there, we have about 8 or 9 cords put back in various places for my paternal grandmother.


----------



## wingsfan (Apr 18, 2009)

Show -off.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 19, 2009)

We stuffed 2 more face cords of red oak in there yesterday afternoon!


----------

